# can any one identify this potato digger



## helicable (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm looking for info on this potato digger , brand, year, or where i can find info, it was horse drawn at one time and it had a seat mounted on the top cross bars


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Acme would be my guess, based on the swivel on the hitch and the angle iron frame being flat side out. Likely over 100 years old.

The gear engagement lever looks to be removed, and should have been on the left side. The pivot bosses should still be there between the wheels. The angle of depth adjustment lever should have been on the right side, and the adjustment rack may still be there. The front truck for the four horse team is gone as you noted. Some of these are still in use today for smaller specially onion crops, bulb farms, etc. 

Made by Acme Mower Company if I am correct.


----------



## helicable (Apr 19, 2017)

/Users/billybob/Desktop/potato digger.mp4


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I believe her name is Nancy..


----------

